# Cost to put up fencing



## MN Tigerstripes

Well I'm fencing (or re-fencing) about 2.5 acres right now. It's cost me about $400 so far and that doesn't include t-posts. I'm using rope fence and a solar powered fencer. 

When all is said and done I'll probably end up with about $600 total into the fencing at the house. Total acreage fenced will be about 4 acres and there will be 5 separate pasture/paddocks. 1 winter paddock where I don't worry about grass and 4 grass pasture areas. 

Try this website for some more info. www.zarebasystems.com


----------



## artsyjenn

Where are you looking in NE Ohio? I'm in NE Ohio, and I see lots for under $500k. About 3 miles from us there is a gorgeous century home set up for horses, on 46 acres, for $350k I think. Would be a lot less with less acreage.
Can't remember what it cost to put up our original fences (high tensile with split rail across the front). Plus that was 12 years ago, so it would be irrelevent anyway. I do remember that when we had our board fence riding arena put up, that was $1500. It's not very big. You can kind of see what it looks like in this pic. This type of fence was a lot more expensive than the high tensile. Although we do a lot of work around here ourselves, paying to have the fences professionally installed was well worth the money.

http://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/artsyjenn_photos/fence.jpg


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Thanks for the info...and I am actually in Copley  Our budget is limited to really under $250k 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque

Fencing runs 1.50 a running foot on up. If you can do it yourself you can save $$$
Wood post and rail was 6.00 a foot 9 yrs ago when I had some done. I have 5 acres and if it is square and you did a fence around the whole thing would be about 17K but you do not need to do it all at once and can do something less expensive


----------



## artsyjenn

We are in the Kent area. Good luck with your search. We looked for about a year, but it turned out that what we wanted (location, size of house, suitability for horses etc) was very hard to find, and when we did find it, out of our pirce range. We ended up finding a piece of land that we liked and building from scratch. It was much cheaper than buying an existing similar property. Which was weird lol


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Varies greatly depending on what you want to use.

:wink:


----------

